
The Ruby Reading List - llambda
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1759889
======
sigzero
If I were to want to start learning Ruby (with little programming experience)
what would be the learning track to take in books, etc.?

~~~
sabat
Relevant enough question IMHO, despite the downvotes. Chris Pine's book _Learn
to Program_ has a good reputation, and it tackles both of your goals: learning
to program, and learning Ruby. The second edition is set to be released in
five days.

[http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Program-Pragmatic-Programmers-
Ch...](http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Program-Pragmatic-Programmers-
Chris/dp/0976694042) <http://pine.fm/LearnToProgram/>

~~~
telemachos
> The second edition is set to be released in five days.

I think you misunderstood the Amazon site. The book's second edition was
released in 2009. (I have a hard copy here that I confirmed with.) And the
PragProg site doesn't say anything about an upcoming _3rd_ edition.

I think you misunderstood this Amazon note: "In stock on November 6, 2011."
That just means they are out of stock and expect to get more by November 6th.

~~~
sabat
You're correct. I saw "in stock ..." and assumed the second edition was brand
new.

------
Homunculiheaded
"Metaprogramming Ruby" is really great. If you are an experienced programmer
(especially with Lisp, Smalltalk, Haskell etc knowledge) I would recommend
getting comfortable with the basic syntax and then diving straight into this
book. It really cuts to the chase as to why ruby really is such an interesting
language, something which I felt an entire read through of the pick-axe didn't
really accomplish.

------
acangiano
My take:

\- Ruby:<http://programmingzen.com/ruby-and-rails-recommended-books/>

\- Rails: <http://programmingzen.com/rails-books/>

------
michaelchisari
Great list, does anybody know of a Python or C equivalent for this?

~~~
jwallaceparker
Yeah here is one for Python:

[http://wordaligned.org/articles/essential-python-reading-
lis...](http://wordaligned.org/articles/essential-python-reading-list)

------
danso
I echo the nod for Metaprogramming Ruby

Quite honestly, I haven't gotten into Ruby Best Practices yet, but credit must
be given to Gregory Brown for making it freely available:
<http://rubybestpractices.com/>

As a middling programmer trying to learn Ruby, O'Reilly Ruby Cookbook has been
by far the best reference. Great example code, great explanation, and best of
all, the recipes are actually useful:
<http://www.crummy.com/writing/RubyCookbook/>

